# squirrel 22



## scat30 (Jan 7, 2022)

thinking about putting together another 22 for squirrels. what is everyone's favorite? auto or bolt open to all ideas already have several 22 but can't have too many!!


----------



## dslc6487 (Jan 7, 2022)

I like the Marlin 60, Glenfield 75, and Ruger 10/22

However, I am 75 years old and have some mobility issues, fear of falling.
Went today and took my grandsons Rascal 22.  Single shot, extremely light.
Have a Simmons 22 magnum scope on it.  At my age, that is my "go to" squirrel gun.  Have a sling on it and carry me a walking pole.  Great combination for an old man.


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 7, 2022)

scat30 said:


> thinking about putting together another 22 for squirrels. what is everyone's favorite? auto or bolt open to all ideas already have several 22 but can't have too many!!



I got my son a Savage Mark ii for Christmas. It seems to be a really awesome rifle. Great trigger. With a decent little scope (not very expensive) we are shooting tight groups at 100 with brick bullets.  His is olive green synthetic to be a little bit camo. Perfect hunting rifle for him.


----------



## ugajay (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a Henry lever action 22 that I don't believe $20,000 would buy. I've killed a trainload of creatures with that gun. It's 15 years old and is deadly. I haven't been easy on that gun either


----------



## radmule (Jan 7, 2022)

like the cz bolt actions  a little pricey but nice rifles


----------



## WishboneW (Jan 7, 2022)

Marlin model 25

Savage Stevens model 87


----------



## Lilly001 (Jan 7, 2022)

I’ve been carrying a Ruger Charger with a silencer on it. It has a “brace” on it also that is adjustable for length of pull.
A 1 MOA red dot sighted at 50 yds and it’s a real nice skewerl gun.


----------



## Dan DeBord (Jan 9, 2022)

Winchester Model 75


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Jan 10, 2022)

I use a Remington 597M in 22 Mag. It’s personal preference but I like the WMR.

However, I also would use a standard 597 if I wanted to use 22 LR. Just need to put in the Volquartsen extractor for reliability and the Volq hammer for a better trigger pull.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 10, 2022)

Dan DeBord said:


> Winchester Model 75


I’ve got two 75s,but only one bolt. Wish I could find a bolt.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’ve got two 75s,but only one bolt. Wish I could find a bolt.



Numrichs is a good place to search for older gun parts. Not cheap but they keep a good stock of parts.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Numrichs is a good place to search for older gun parts. Not cheap but they keep a good stock of parts.


I’ve tried about everywhere including Numrich for several years. There is a shortage of bolts for that rifle,can’t say why. If you find one they go for silly high prices.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 10, 2022)

Yep, the out of stock listings were like $175. I have a Mossberg 44 I needed parts for, ended up buying a “parts” gun off gunbroker. Stock was rough, but I didn’t care as mine was in good shape.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 10, 2022)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep, the out of stock listings were like $175. I have a Mossberg 44 I needed parts for, ended up buying a “parts” gun off gunbroker. Stock was rough, but I didn’t care as mine was in good shape.


If I can convince myself that I’ve got a good rifle with spare parts maybe I can rest. The one without a bolt is however in fine shape, just bolt less. I bought it for a good price from a pawnshop several years ago.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 13, 2022)

Browning T bolt with old Weaver K4 on top - call her NeverMiss. She's downed everything but bear.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Jan 13, 2022)

Marlin 880 SQ


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 13, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I got my son a Savage Mark ii for Christmas. It seems to be a really awesome rifle. Great trigger. With a decent little scope (not very expensive) we are shooting tight groups at 100 with brick bullets.  His is olive green synthetic to be a little bit camo. Perfect hunting rifle for him.



My nephew got the Mark II FV-SR for Christmas last year and when I helped him sight it in, I knew I was going to get one myself.  Man, what an accurate little rifle, for under $300.  And it's got a threaded barrel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 13, 2022)

Anvil Head said:


> Browning T bolt with old Weaver K4 on top - call her NeverMiss. She's downed everything but bear.


I sure miss mine that got stolen from my house several years ago. Mine had an old Redfield T-post scope, and was scary accurate. That was a sweet, sweet rifle.


My favorite squirrel rifle these days is my old Winchester 250 lever action.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Jan 13, 2022)

ugajay said:


> I have a Henry lever action 22 that I don't believe $20,000 would buy. I've killed a trainload of creatures with that gun. It's 15 years old and is deadly. I haven't been easy on that gun either


Nice. I also have a Henry .22 lever gun. I believe its the Henry H1 model, blued steel with walnut stock. I put a wide angle rimfire scope on it. The gun is just plain fun to hunt squirrels with.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 13, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> I sure miss mine that got stolen from my house several years ago. Mine had an old Redfield T-post scope, and was scary accurate. That was a sweet, sweet rifle.
> 
> 
> My favorite squirrel rifle these days is my old Winchester 250 lever action.



Bet you do - she's my favorite 22. Traded one of my custom bowies for a BLR22 for the wife. Barely used and a real nice little gun but she rarely shoots it. Thought about taking it out for a few tree rats, but it sits right next to my T (I like dancing with the girl I bought to the dance). So she's a safe queen.


----------



## ktc286 (Feb 11, 2022)

I use a Remington 572 Fieldmaster pump.  It was my Dad's favorite squirrel chaser and has certainly become mine as well.


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2022)

ugajay said:


> I have a Henry lever action 22 that I don't believe $20,000 would buy. I've killed a trainload of creatures with that gun. It's 15 years old and is deadly. I haven't been easy on that gun either


Henry makes good guns!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2022)

My old 250. It about broke my heart to scope it, but my eyes aren't what they used to be.


----------



## Blackhawk249 (Feb 12, 2022)

I use a single shot 12 gauge 99% of the time.
I missed an opportunity to bag one this morning though because I didn’t have my Ruger 10/22.
might have to look at putting a scope on it and using it once or twice before the season ends.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 12, 2022)

10/22- All day long.

Win. 190 and 290 if you like tubular magazines.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2022)

If I ever get another 22, it will be one of these two.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> If I ever get another 22, it will be one of these two.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1135213View attachment 1135214


Buy two, and send me one.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 12, 2022)

ktc286 said:


> I use a Remington 572 Fieldmaster pump.  It was my Dad's favorite squirrel chaser and has certainly become mine as well.


I’ve got one of those. Had it since 1974.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Apr 8, 2022)

How much are you willing to spend?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2022)

fishfryer said:


> I’ve tried about everywhere including Numrich for several years. There is a shortage of bolts for that rifle,can’t say why. If you find one they go for silly high prices.


You might try rimfirecentral.com

I have bought some hard to find parts from people on there.  Just put an ad in the marketplace and I bet someone will respond to you about it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Buy two, and send me one.



make it 3.  Of course, I am willing to cover the cost of shipping


----------



## TJay (Apr 8, 2022)

Been looking for a Tikka T1X here lately.  A friend of mine has one and that thing will shoot.


----------



## Big7 (Apr 8, 2022)

I got 3 10/22's and I love them.
2 standard carbines
One has a 3X94X40
One has a BSA Red dot. Fixed 2.5 power.

The one I'm building is the bull barrel, target crown and laminated wood stock.
The scope is an expensive Vortex 6X18X44.

Beem looking at mounts.
Not sure a Tally will fit and looking at a DMZ with the one piece bottom.

10/22- All day long. 
Win. 190 and 290 if you like tubular magazines.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 8, 2022)

I just picked up a new 10-22 compact youth rifle.  Black plastic stock, 16" barrel, fiberoptic sights...

I also just happen to have a NIB 1980s Bushnell Sportview 4x32 scope...

I see a spray bomb camo job for the stock, a scrap leather sling made by me, a spare mag in my pocket, and some woods walking...


----------



## cramer (Apr 8, 2022)

I looked at Remington model 4 rolling block today.
Is $300 a good price?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2022)

I own several 10-22s.  Great little guns that can be modified from now to the cows come home.  The off the shelf ones are heavy on the trigger, and have a lot of room to improve them.  That will help accuracy a lot.

My H1 Henry is a fine little rifle.  I really prefer the lever action if given a choice guns.  I still prefer the 39A over the H1, but the price difference will make that H1 look a lot better.

I have an old Winchester 310 single shot bolt action that I reworked the trigger. It is about 1-1/4# with no creep, no drag and breaks clean every time. If I am just going out to pop a few sqwerls that show up while I am still hunting, I will choose it every time.  Nothing more accurate or a pleasure to shoot than that 310.

I wish I still had my Nylon 66 that I bought new back in 1974.  I gave $68 for it brand new.  It never jammed, misfired, or hiccupped.  I was stoopid and sold it before I got married.  Dumb move


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Apr 8, 2022)

cramer said:


> I looked at Remington model 4 rolling block today.
> Is $300 a good price?


If you don't buy it, pls share the location and contact info by PM


----------



## cramer (Apr 8, 2022)

PM sent


----------



## Nimrod71 (Apr 8, 2022)

My first pick would be a Ruger 10-22 and second a Henry Lever Action.  Both equipped with sling and 3-9 good glass scope.


----------



## Zebco The Clown (Apr 9, 2022)

There are lots of Ruger 10/22 mentions. What about the Ruger American 22lr? Is it as reliable as the 10/22, other than not being SA?


----------



## Railroader (Apr 9, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> There are lots of Ruger 10/22 mentions. What about the Ruger American 22lr? Is it as reliable as the 10/22, other than not being SA?




Yes.


----------



## king killer delete (Apr 9, 2022)

I would get something that would shorts . Deadly and quiet


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Apr 9, 2022)

Zebco The Clown said:


> There are lots of Ruger 10/22 mentions. What about the Ruger American 22lr? Is it as reliable as the 10/22, other than not being SA?


I have the Ruger American rimfire .22. As much as I love a Ruger , mine is a head ache. Read up on them, a common problem with them is failure to feed. The magazine well has too much slop in it and it will not feed properly a large portion of the time. If you hold pressure up against the front of the magazine when you work the bolt, it will feed correctly  most of the time. New mags or cleaning will not fix it.


----------



## mwood1985 (Apr 9, 2022)

I couldn't decide. Also I love rimfires so I just keep adding to my collection. They all kill skwulls


----------



## DOUG 281 (Apr 9, 2022)

Bolt or single they make me slow down if i take a shot gun it's a single shot i Deer hunt with a bolt if i have a auto i waste a lot of ammo i speaking for myself


----------



## apstephen (Apr 10, 2022)

Remington 552


----------



## jrickman (Apr 10, 2022)

I run a Marlin 60 with a fixed 4x Leupy on it, but my boys have the S&W MP15-22 rifles with dots on them and I have to admit, once the leaves are cleared out I kinda wish I had one too.


----------



## killerv (Apr 11, 2022)

Find you a tikka t1x


----------



## Steven037 (Apr 13, 2022)

I’ve got several .22s but my favorite is my old 77/22 with a Leopoldo 2-7 on it.


----------



## RamblinWreck88 (Apr 14, 2022)

My dedicated squirrel gun is a CZ 457 American. Beautiful rifle and shoots like a dream. Capable of a ragged hole @ 50 yards with the right ammo if I do my job.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Apr 17, 2022)

I'm thinking that since squirrel hunting with rifles means sending rifle bullets into the air, I'd want a rifle that reliably feeds lower-powered ammo that has limited range.
Such as CCI's "quiet" rounds (40 grain bullet at 700 feet per second) or a CB long cartridge (27 grain bullet at 750 ft/ sec.)

Some bolt action rifles and pump action rifles will handle these, including feeding them through the magazine and into the chamber.   The Marlin and Henry lever actions would be my first choice. (I've owned one of each, a Marlin 39A and a Henry H001).

As for the scope, any fixed 4X rimfire scope with an adjustable parallax set to be perfect at 25 yards out to be ideal.  A scope that lets in a lot of light and has a generous "eye box" -- so your eye's placement behind the ocular (rear) lens isn't so critical.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Apr 17, 2022)

I really like my Ruger American 22, shot it a lot, never an issue.


----------



## apstephen (Apr 17, 2022)

I shoot CCI 22 short hp using a Remington 552 semi auto, with a Vortex 2x7 rim fire.


----------

